# Some more Bullet Cam video



## wbakimi (Nov 20, 2007)

Put together another video of a couple of October hunts using my new bullet camera. It was green and thick here until this past weekend so it seeing the birds on the video is pretty tough. Did get some video of my brothers first grouse, which was fun. Hope to get some better video now that the leaves finally came down.

http://www.trophy-clips.com/view_video. ... 4da0b65a70


----------



## pointblankshot (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks for posting the cool video! How much was that bullet cam and where can I get one?


----------



## wbakimi (Nov 20, 2007)

I purchased the one I use from Helmetcamera.com. I bought the one with 420 lines of resolution for a little over $200. I already had a DVR to record to and that set me back about $125. I can also use the DVR for normal video (without the bullet camera) or pictures if needed.


----------

